# Querkle by Subcool



## greenfriend

Querkle (purple erkel x space queen by Subcool/TGA

Grown from clone in hybrid soil/hydro setup.  Very short like erkel.  Thick stocky stems.  Single dominant cola growth pattern - would be good in sog and no stakes/supports neccessary.  Very fat buds that look similar to my purple kush plants that are growing side by side.  Loves supplemental Co2.  Heavy trichrome production weeks 4, 5.  Nearing harvest the top area of main cola is purple, some leafs turning purple, will chop in next few days, still waiting to see if more of the bud will turn purple. 

Looks super dank and sticky tho


----------



## cadlakmike1

I would really like to grow some TGA strains at some point. From what I've read they Querkle will turn purple with out any change in temperature, was this your experience or did you lower your temps?


----------



## ShecallshimThor

i want i want i want 
can i see some pics please????
ive been raving about this strian all over this site but havent gont my hands on it yet


----------



## umbra

I have some seeds I haven't popped yet. Was thinking of running them head to head against the twisted purple og kush x chemdawg d.


----------



## Waspfire

i am bout to purchase a 10 pack of querkle now, i had papayas and some early misty but a friend needed seeds so i gave them to him now for my outdoors crops this year i will be planting 10 speed queens,5 power skunk only cause they where free, and 10 querkle i cant wait to start them.

Also let us know how it smokes herd it a real nice grape flavor/berrie taste


----------



## greenfriend

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I would really like to grow some TGA strains at some point. From what I've read they Querkle will turn purple with out any change in temperature, was this your experience or did you lower your temps?


 
yes the querkle thats finishing now had temps round 85 with Co2 the whole cycle and turned somewhat purple.  I have another crop of querkle flowering week 5 that has no Co2 and stays in between 60 nite and 77 daytime, so i will be able to see if there more color change with the lower temps

will try to find a decent cam for some pics.

Also have lotsa jack the ripper from subcool, the clones were supposed to be the shorter pheno with the strong lemon scent/flavor.  VERY lemon, NOT short - they are about twice the height of the querkle and lots of branching with multiple budding sites

NOTE: the jack are very easy to clone on your own, very hardy and good survival rate in rockwool

I finally have got at least one clone to grow into a mother for each of the 15 clone strains offered by local dispensaries, plus a couple that have been discontinued:

blueberry, bubblegum, shiva skunk, hindu skunk, AK-47, deep chunk x strawberry cough, white widow, purple kush, jack the ripper, querkle, church, grapefruit d, sour d, cheese, gdp, blue cheese, grape punch


----------



## NorCalHal

Whats up greenfriend.

That Hindu Skunk is a HUGE producer, and very easy to grow.
A buddy has that JTR short pheno, and it is also a big producer, great looking herb.

If u have any info on 'Church" man, let us know!


----------



## IRISH

love to see some pics greenfriend. that is a wide selection you have to work with. gotsta love it.  you got me sitting here daydreaming now. what if???  ...bb...


----------



## greenfriend

ok got hold of a cam, will take pics as soon as lights are on tomorrow.  i have been keeping temps in 60s and 70s and already a few of the querkle and PK have turned almost solid purple and i still have 16 days to go for querkle, 23 for the PK.  the ripper is a bit slower in bulking up the buds, but have colas that are as tall as an entire querkle plant.  also have some dried bud pics of the querkle i will post


----------



## loolagigi

so much for the promised pics


----------



## nvthis

loolagigi said:
			
		

> so much for the promised pics


 
Haha!:rofl:  Hey, c'mon, you know how stoners are!


----------



## Qman

Lol, this thread is almost a year old

Here is one of my Querkles at 42 days to add a picture to the thread


----------



## Locked

Nice pic Q....I know there seems to be some haters on here but I love subs gear...it always looks so nice and crusty...


----------



## Qman

Thanks!

Telling you Hammy, Querkle is in my top 10. So fruity!

I'm pissed to this day that I lost my mom!!!

I don't get into all the dumb arse politics, personally, I don't care what 'other' people think. I'm obviously having no problems from what I've learned from Sub's techniques


----------



## Locked

Qman said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Telling you Hammy, Querkle is in my top 10. So fruity!
> 
> I'm pissed to this day that I lost my mom!!!
> 
> I don't get into all the dumb arse politics, personally, I don't care what 'other' people think. I'm obviously having no problems from what I've learned from Sub's techniques



Yeah I am going to plunk down some cash and get a strain or two of his gear...just not sure which ones yet...I am thinking Pandoras Box and maybe the picky JC2...I wld like to see what 24% thc does to my head...:hubba:


----------

